# Fiji              Abs Of Aluminum



## Lon (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

There's abs?


----------



## imp (Jul 11, 2015)

Mine are now "flabs".....

imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2015)

Aluminum is the new steel Lon...it's all good!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

imp said:


> Mine are now "flabs".....
> 
> imp



You had some?  I never did!!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 11, 2015)

If they're supposed to look like 6-packs,  I'm even better than that!  Mine look like 12-packs and hang over my belt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## imp (Jul 11, 2015)

On this "abs" business, when I was in my 20s, and eating everything in sight, playing baseball nearly every evening consumed the calories adequately. But winters in the Chicago area? So, I started doing sit-ups, guess today they call them "crunches"? Boy, at first, nausea became a part of doing them, got used to that, it went away, within a month, I had progressed from doing 40 or 50 to 500 or more, so time consuming, and so little evidence of results! Flat belly, yes, "abs", not very evident.    imp


----------



## Lon (Jul 11, 2015)

THE incision on the left of my torso is from gall bladder surgery one year before they were doing Keyhole surgery for gallbladder removal.  I would tell kids when they asked about the scar that it was a Saber Cut from a battle that I was in.


----------

